# How often do you train?



## dandred (Jun 19, 2009)

I was hoping to post a poll, but I can't here.....


I train 5 times a week from 9pm until 10.30 or 10.45. 

How about you?


----------



## Wey (Jun 19, 2009)

Usually 4 times a week, 2-3 hours at a time.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 19, 2009)

6 days a week, time varies but generally no less than 4 hours a day.


----------



## pzarilla (Jul 9, 2009)

Where do you guys find that much time?


----------



## goingd (Jul 9, 2009)

pzarilla said:


> Where do you guys find that much time?



That's what I was thinking... o_.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 10, 2009)

pzarilla said:


> Where do you guys find that much time?


 
No kidding. I train 6-7 days a week, myself, but that's 2 classes (each 2.5 hours) and then working out at the gym during my lunch hour from work and going to the gym for 1-1.5 hours on weekend days. 4 hours a day? Maybe if I didn't have a job...or a family...or pets....


----------



## goingd (Jul 10, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> No kidding. I train 6-7 days a week, myself, but that's 2 classes (each 2.5 hours) and then working out at the gym during my lunch hour from work and going to the gym for 1-1.5 hours on weekend days. 4 hours a day? Maybe if I didn't have a job...or a family...or pets....



About four years ago I would spend my summers training from open to close. I experienced all kinds of pain. But with work and school in my case I just don't see how it's all that possible.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 6, 2009)

Lately, I have been in class four days a week, but only three for hapkido.  I pull double classes: TKD/Kendo, HKD/Kendo, HKD/TKD, and HKD/Kendo. 

Wears me out!!

Daniel


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a normal day for me


5:30 am get up
6:00 am teach black belt class of nine students
7:00 am teach Master Class of around six people.
8:00 am go home eat breakfast
9:00 am I rest
10:00 am Train Ju-Jitsu
11:30 am go home type on MT
12:00 pm eat lunch
1:00 pm take a nap
2:30 pm drive to teach Hapkido
3:00 pm teach youth Hapkido program
4:00 pm teach young adult Hapkido program
5:00 pm teach red/black belt Hapkido Program
6:00 pm teach adult self defense program
7:00 pm teach womans self defense program only on mon/wen till 8:00 pm
7:00 pm if not teaching WSD then im training in Ju-Jitsu tue/thur/ and Fri
9:00 pm go home

so I teach around 6 hrs a day, & I train 21/2 to 3 hrs a day

Thanks,
Ty Hatfield

Ps Fridays are like this

7:00 am do Hapkidotv 
9:00 am do Hapkidotv Spotlights
Type on MT
easy day till trian Ju-Jitsu
7:00 pm Train Ju-Jitsu

Sat
Do Family stuff
Type on MT
Sun
Do Gods Stuff
Type on Mt


----------

